# Tips for picking up your new handgun



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Limalife put together a nice 3 part video about visiting the gun store, the do's & don't etc. I recommend it for any new or even seasoned purchaser.





I have searched around a bit and found a few things in a thread related to picking up a for a used/online purchase weapon after transfer to an FFL , but nothing definitive or related to a new purchase at a local gun store (LGS). I will be going to my LGS in the next 2 days to pickup my 1st handgun and want to make sure I dot the i's and cross the t's during pickup.

I think it would be a good idea to have a thread about tips and procedures to be used when picking up any firearm at your LGS or FFL. Things to look for, check, inspect. When and how to do it, etc. Looking for feedback from you long time pro's. I am going to list the points that I have found and come to mind, please correct me or add anything I have missed. I will try to keep this 1st post updated with group consensus.

*Safety 1st*, always self verify the weapon is unloaded, even if the store clerk clears it. Then follow the 4 golden rules. Ask the clerk if they have any rules or places the prefer the weapon pointed toward.

*Inspection (To be done before signing any paperwork? Once you sign it's yours regardless?):*
Overall external appearance:

nicks, stratches, gouges
heavy wear, rust
loose levers/safeties etc.
any obvious deformities.
Operation:

Check slide operation, looseness, wear on rails
safeties functional
slide mechanism function (Do not release it and let it slam, use your other hand to control the slide after the release functions)
firing mechanism function (ask clerk before dryfire)
mag retention and release, mag safety
slide lock when racked on empty mag
any other feature of the specific to the model.

*Please feel free to add your own ideas or thoughts, I was not trying to be the expert, just get things rolling. If I miss anything or get something wrong let me know!*

Since I posted this I been told most of this is not/should not be needed on a new weapon, but that it cannot hurt to check. The real test is upon firing to see if you get FTF, FTL etc. If you do, be safe and start keeping track of the issues immediately. Ammo, magazine etc..


----------



## alexVT (May 10, 2012)

I'd say go in open minded. Even if you have an idea of what you want, there may be something unique or unusual, or something you did not even know existed. Internet research can only tell you so much, but actually holding it in your hand, feeling the way the controls feel, sights line up, etc is all personal preference.


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

I am not refering to shopping for what to buy, that is a huge topic and Lima covers it very well in her series which is why I reference that, it was handy for me when I was out shopping for the model I wanted and renting them.

My gun is already ordered and due in to the LGS in the next day or two, I am refering to the actual purchase and taking ownership / physical possesion of the firearm.

Being a new purchaser, purchasing a new firearm I have the expectation and assumption the weapon is 100% new and free of any problems. However we all know what making assumptions does, so I am hoping to come up with some sort of a basic checklist or routine everyone should go thru when inspecting thier purchase that can be done before we sign and are "SOL".


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Great post, lamrith. Good points for purchasers about what to do after you pick it out and you go to pick it up. Thanks!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

(ask clerk before using release to let slide slam)? Never let the slide slam on an empty chamber. Very good post, this girl knows her stuff.


----------

